# Curious Truman investigates the backyard



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Alice, cuz she was outside too!


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

oh Beautiful cats and scenery!! Like his harness


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Omg he is so cute! I just love his cross-eyed look, too!! Do you find that he'll try to dart out the door now that you've introduced him to the outside world? Or is he content inside?

I have thought about getting a leash and letting my kitties walk outside with me, or hang in the yard, but I am too afraid it'll make them obsessed with trying to go outside.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Truman has been a door darter since he was 14 weeks old. He gets very restless indoors and has always yearned to be outside. We fought him on it his first two years, but this last spring (upon the recommendations of his vet who we greatly respect) we decided to bring him outside only under close supervision and only with his jacket on. We usually attach a lead to a metal stake that is anchored in the lawn and let him wander about within the limits of its length, but during this specific evening my wife let him roam around without the lead while she stayed close and took photos.

It has been very successful over the last 3 months. Truman has always shied away from affection and has been quite restless, but in the last couple months he has become noticeably more eager for one on one attention. We're happy to see him grow more comfortable in his environment, and I sincerely attribute these changes to his frequent outdoor trips. We have also given him an excellent spot where he can watch birds flock around the bird feeders all day. He lays on a cat tower positioned at the perfect height and watches them come right up to the windows. He can't get enough of it.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow! What a great story, and the side benefit of being more hungry for the one on one time is great! I never considered that. DH has been asking about letting Jack out from time to time. I don't see that Jack really WANTS to go outside the porch plus I don't want to hear him cry to go out if we start that. For us it's not smart, I think. Besides, Jack would need a dog harness he is so big!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

If Truman did not relentlessly wish to be outside, we would never take him out. I have two other male cats indoors who never go out. Only Truman.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

His harness looks like a little waistcoat  So cute! Glad to see he's enjoying the yard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Those are two seriously good looking cats.

Love the pic of Truman looking into the sunset.

I used to have a plaid vest that matched that harness. Ah, the 80s...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Really nice pictures! Truman looks like an English lord with his little vest on.. They are very nice looking kitties. Beautiful yard too.


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Gorgeous kitty.

Gorgeous backyard.

Gorgeous photos.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Truman is beautiful and looks like he's loving it outside! Our Jake had similar problems with door dashing and crying to get outside so we've been taking him outside on a leash and harness as well and he's loving it!

Aha I love how big his fur makes him look compared to where his harness is, what kind of harness is that? We use a simple little one built for small dogs or cats, and I'm always nervous he'll squirm out if I'm not paying close attention.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cats do let us know what they want and they are persistent. I LOVE THOSE CROSSED EYES! My first cat as a child had crossed eyes. Didnt slow him down a bit! Great harness. Is it a dog harness or custom made? Wonderful photos!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful cats! So lovely to see them having fun!


----------



## Pawsx3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh my goodness. Those are such beautiful eyes!
Alice and Truman are gorgeous you must be very proud to own such beautiful kitties! <3


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the great compliments!


----------



## Neoprod (Aug 12, 2013)

Truman looks very spiffy in his harness! All set to paint the Victorian town red :cool


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol, Truman looks so dapper in his jaunty little vest! And, I love the last photo where he has his little grey paws folded over the edge of the table he's lying on--colloquially (by which I mean, around my house) known as "foldy paws".


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Cats do let us know what they want and they are persistent. I LOVE THOSE CROSSED EYES! My first cat as a child had crossed eyes. Didnt slow him down a bit! Great harness. Is it a dog harness or custom made? Wonderful photos!



Google: Mynwood Cat Jacket.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

btw.... here is an updated photo of Baron, Truman's brother.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwwww he's just as good looking as Truman! I just wanna bury my face in that fur


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Looked at the webpage. so you measure your cat to have it made custom made. Nice! How does your jacket fasten? is it velcrox or zipper or button?


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Velcro around the neck and waste. Truman has backed out of it once, but it was put on him to loose at the time. Otherwise it's a great fit, comfortable for him, and very secure.

He backed out of two different small dog harnesses before we found this. She's very quick at making them, and ships to the US cheap, IMO.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

His first harness:


----------



## BartBuzz (Aug 17, 2013)

Truman and Alice are gorgeous, and loving the jackets. They do look very secure, and I wouldn't fear venturing out with something like that on my cats.

Thanks for the link. I already have my fabric picked out!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I thought this would be perfect for you! You'll have to pose pictures in their new harnesses!


----------

